# How Can I Go About Finding A Sponsor



## Michele Valencia (Jun 24, 2017)

My son recently got accepted to the Barcelona Academy yet even after being given a 50% scholarship tuition is extremely high we are looking for donors or sponsors among other options we are exploring in order to be able to cover tuition cost does anyone know how I may go about looking for sponsors or donors the academy will send out letter for tax purposes for any donors that donate to the foundation in my son's name and the academy's


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2017)

Go play rec.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 24, 2017)

Michele Valencia said:


> My son recently got accepted to the Barcelona Academy yet even after being given a 50% scholarship tuition is extremely high we are looking for donors or sponsors among other options we are exploring in order to be able to cover tuition cost does anyone know how I may go about looking for sponsors or donors the academy will send out letter for tax purposes for any donors that donate to the foundation in my son's name and the academy's


Why not have your son help out? Go door to door asking to wash cars, or help with yard work? If he tells them why he is raising money, I would expect some pretty generous tips. Also, can your son or his team sell water, Gatorade, snacks at tournaments or games? Sometimes going to local businesses asking for sponsorships for your team works.


----------



## NoGoal (Jun 24, 2017)

How much is the club fee?  You can always try gofundme.com


----------



## timbuck (Jun 24, 2017)

What age?
Where is the academy?
How long is the academy?
How much money are we talking about?


----------



## Vin (Jun 25, 2017)

Michele Valencia said:


> My son recently got accepted to the Barcelona Academy yet even after being given a 50% scholarship tuition is extremely high we are looking for donors or sponsors among other options we are exploring in order to be able to cover tuition cost does anyone know how I may go about looking for sponsors or donors the academy will send out letter for tax purposes for any donors that donate to the foundation in my son's name and the academy's


Get a job


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 25, 2017)

Michele Valencia said:


> My son recently got accepted to the Barcelona Academy yet even after being given a 50% scholarship tuition is extremely high we are looking for donors or sponsors among other options we are exploring in order to be able to cover tuition cost does anyone know how I may go about looking for sponsors or donors the academy will send out letter for tax purposes for any donors that donate to the foundation in my son's name and the academy's


This is not the best place to get reasonable friendly advice about anything. Too many scumbag trollers here. Sorry.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 25, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> This is not the best place to get reasonable friendly advice about anything. Too many scumbag trollers here. Sorry.


Those of us that were trying to help outnumber the one jerk. But you are right in that there are too many scumbag trollers lately.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 25, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Those of us that were trying to help outnumber the one jerk. But you are right in that there are too many scumbag trollers lately.


I agree. I was talking about the board in general, in addition to this thread. There are some really mentally challenged folks with some pretty sad lives on here, who are the most prolific posters.


----------



## younothat (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> This is not the best place to get reasonable friendly advice about anything. Too many scumbag trollers here. Sorry.


What is wrong with playing  rec? If she can't afford to pay for her kid to play club how will she afford the travel it takes. That is why this country is in such trouble, people doing things they can't afford and asking strangers to pay for it. 
Pay to Play. No Free Lunches.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> I agree. I was talking about the board in general, in addition to this thread. There are some really mentally challenged folks with some pretty sad lives on here, who are the most prolific posters.


Just because you don't agree doesn't make you right.


----------



## zebrafish (Jun 25, 2017)

To OP-- if your son really dreams of doing this, then I wish him good luck.

In regards to the other discussion/comments-- have some class.

Maybe people haven't been kind or polite to you-- and if that is the case, I'm sorry for it-- but at least consider treating others how you would *want* to be treated. Here is a parent trying to help out their kid. I think all of us can find some common ground in that-- an honorable pursuit.


----------



## Striker17 (Jun 25, 2017)

One thing that may help is to go to the Arizona forum. They have spoken a lot of the new academy and I am sure there will be parents who you can ask that question to who may be able to give you some more strategies


----------



## Dominic (Jun 25, 2017)

www.azsoccertalk.com 

www.nocalsoccer.com


----------



## xav10 (Jun 25, 2017)

timbuck said:


> What age?
> Where is the academy?
> How long is the academy?
> How much money are we talking about?


Leaving aside Fathead Joe's pointless hostility (clearly his kid(s) have been unable to compete against the Mexican kids so he's mad), Timbuk has posed the best questions and I'm curious what Michelle's response is. In my extensive experience, money has rarely precluded a kid from the right opportunities. Fathead Joe's family just can't compete in life, so he blames immigrants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Leaving aside Fathead Joe's pointless hostility (clearly his kid(s) have been unable to compete against the Mexican kids so he's mad), Timbuk has posed the best questions and I'm curious what Michelle's response is. In my extensive experience, money has rarely precluded a kid from the right opportunities. Fathead Joe's family just can't compete in life, so he blames immigrants.


Well that hurts.
Why would you bring race into the discussion?
Do you know they are illegal or just playing the old, tired worn out race card.
Why would you insult my famiy?
My kid will be a 2 sport varsity starter as a freshman, yours?
I will be paying for it as well, unless you would like to send me a donation.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well that hurts.
> Why would you bring race into the discussion?
> Do you know they are illegal or just playing the old, tired worn out race card.
> Why would you insult my famiy?
> ...


Kudos to your kid. You name yourself after a huge racist asshole who, if we wasn't 85, would be going to jail now. You call the black ex-President a "Kenyan," you say with no basis whatsoever that the country is in trouble because of "people doing things they can't afford and asking strangers to pay for it." What does that even mean? How? People who talk like you are either total hypocrites or total haters, or both.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Kudos to your kid. You name yourself after a huge racist asshole who, if we wasn't 85, would be going to jail now. You call the black ex-President a "Kenyan," you say with no basis whatsoever that the country is in trouble because of "people doing things they can't afford and asking strangers to pay for it." What does that even mean? How? People who talk like you are either total hypocrites or total haters, or both.


The best thing I've done on here is press the ignore button for that guy. He has nothing substantial to contribute.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 26, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> The best thing I've done on here is press the ignore button for that guy. He has nothing substantial to contribute.


Meant substantive. It's early


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Kudos to your kid. You name yourself after a huge racist asshole who, if we wasn't 85, would be going to jail now. You call the black ex-President a "Kenyan," you say with no basis whatsoever that the country is in trouble because of "people doing things they can't afford and asking strangers to pay for it." What does that even mean? How? People who talk like you are either total hypocrites or total haters, or both.


What does race have to do with this post?
Sheriff Joe was enforcing our laws, do you have a problem with that?
If you want to have a conversation about race join me in the off topic threads and we can have at it, but don't interject race where it doesn't belong.
I can see you are color blind, the Kenyan is 1/2 white and all you see is the dark side.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> The best thing I've done on here is press the ignore button for that guy. He has nothing substantial to contribute.


Ignoring him would be a mistake.  He needs to be put on public display.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Meant substantive. It's early


Bye, Bye snowflake. This never gets old.


chargerfan said:


> The best thing I've done on here is press the ignore button for that guy. He has nothing substantial to contribute.


*Jim Reeves - Snowflake - YouTube*


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 26, 2017)

Clearly I don't  always follow this advice, but trolls feed and grow from replies and quotes. They wait for that alert that tells  them someone engaged their post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Clearly I don't  always follow this advice, but trolls feed and grow from replies and quotes. They wait for that alert that tells  them someone engaged their post.


Why do you feel the need to get in the middle of something that doesn't concern you?


----------



## xav10 (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does race have to do with this post?
> Sheriff Joe was enforcing our laws, do you have a problem with that?
> If you want to have a conversation about race join me in the off topic threads and we can have at it, but don't interject race where it doesn't belong.
> I can see you are color blind, the Kenyan is 1/2 white and all you see is the dark side.


Hey Joe, do you refer to Trump as the German? What are you afraid of? Obama wasn't an immigrant. Maybe it isn't really immigrants that concern you, is it? Maybe it's all those non-whites running around.  Scares you, doesn't it? They're not taking your money though, Joe...the banks are. I remember after the TARP bailout when my stockbroker called me with their mortgage division on the line (which is not a division a stock brokerage firm should have) and asked me about my mortgage. I said "I have a great mortgage with no issues and I don't need any of the billions that the government just gave to the banks for TARP." They said "don't worry about it. We want to use it for good customers who are low-risk." So they gave me 100K cash and lowered my mortgage from 5.5 to 3.7. Now you may be too ignorant to understand that story, but immigrants aren't your issue; you just want them to be because it's easier.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, do you refer to Trump as the German? What are you afraid of? Obama wasn't an immigrant. Maybe it isn't really immigrants that concern you, is it? Maybe it's all those non-whites running around.  Scares you, doesn't it? They're not taking your money though, Joe...the banks are. I remember after the TARP bailout when my stockbroker called me with their mortgage division on the line (which is not a division a stock brokerage firm should have) and asked me about my mortgage. I said "I have a great mortgage with no issues and I don't need any of the billions that the government just gave to the banks for TARP." They said "don't worry about it. We want to use it for good customers who are low-risk." So they gave me 100K cash and lowered my mortgage from 5.5 to 3.7. Now you may be too ignorant to understand that story, but immigrants aren't your issue; you just want them to be because it's easier.



Hey douchbag  take your political nonsense over to the off topic section. Your dribble is tiresome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, do you refer to Trump as the German? What are you afraid of? Obama wasn't an immigrant. Maybe it isn't really immigrants that concern you, is it? Maybe it's all those non-whites running around.  Scares you, doesn't it? They're not taking your money though, Joe...the banks are. I remember after the TARP bailout when my stockbroker called me with their mortgage division on the line (which is not a division a stock brokerage firm should have) and asked me about my mortgage. I said "I have a great mortgage with no issues and I don't need any of the billions that the government just gave to the banks for TARP." They said "don't worry about it. We want to use it for good customers who are low-risk." So they gave me 100K cash and lowered my mortgage from 5.5 to 3.7. Now you may be too ignorant to understand that story, but immigrants aren't your issue; you just want them to be because it's easier.


You seem to be more angry than you accuse me of being.
Meet me if the off topic section and we will discuss.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You seem to be more angry than you accuse me of being.
> Meet me if the off topic section and we will discuss.


If he goes over there, I hope his posts aren't like that incoherent ADD rant he masterfully typed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> If he goes over there, I hope his posts aren't like that incoherent ADD rant he masterfully typed.


Bear, you know he won't last long over there.
He is just a little emotional, that is the main side effect of  TDS  AKA   Trump Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## soloyosh (Jun 26, 2017)

Put together a packet describing what he is doing, where, what the money will be used for etc, with a good, 1 paragraph executive summary.

Have your kid clean up or be prepared to explain any weirdness in their social media postings.

Also contact local bank branches.  They have money set aside for exactly this sort of thing, particularly smaller community banks and credit unions.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 26, 2017)

It really would help to know the age, location, duration and cost.
I dont know much about the Barcelona Academy you are referring too.
Is it local?  Is he going to Barcelona?
What percentage of kids that tryout are accepted?
When he tried out did you think he actually had a chance to get accepted?  Did you know the costs at the time?  (Not judging you here.  I've certainly had my share of "Sure honey, you can do it.  Oh shit!!   How much does it cost?  Shoot, I guess we'll have to wait to paint the house another month or 2.)


----------



## soloyosh (Jun 26, 2017)

I am guessing it is the Barca Academy at Grande Sports Complex in Casa Grade, AZ.  Rumor on the AZ board is that tuition is in the $60-70k range.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 26, 2017)

soloyosh said:


> I am guessing it is the Barca Academy at Grande Sports Complex in Casa Grade, AZ.  Rumor on the AZ board is that tuition is in the $60-70k range.


Holy Sh^T!!!.  Nope.  Not gonna happen.  Sorry.  Wow.  Are you kidding me?  I'd rather buy my kid a RangeRover to put his own sticker on the back of.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 26, 2017)

soloyosh said:


> I am guessing it is the Barca Academy at Grande Sports Complex in Casa Grade, AZ.  Rumor on the AZ board is that tuition is in the $60-70k range.


More info on this Academy...

https://www.fcbarcelona.com/club/news/2016-2017/fc-barcelona-grande-sports-world-create-residential-academy-arizona-usa


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 26, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Holy Sh^T!!!.  Nope.  Not gonna happen.  Sorry.  Wow.  Are you kidding me?  I'd rather buy my kid a RangeRover to put his own sticker on the back of.


I was thinking 1-2 grand! So I'm guessing a car wash isn't going to help!


----------



## Eusebio (Jun 26, 2017)

soloyosh said:


> I am guessing it is the Barca Academy at Grande Sports Complex in Casa Grade, AZ.  Rumor on the AZ board is that tuition is in the $60-70k range.


Wow...

That's unfortunate. So basically this isn't a real academy (in the European sense) then. The major European academies cover the living expenses, schooling, and don't charge for the coaching & facilities for their residential youth players.  Imagine if La Masia charged Messi $50k to attend when he was 13 years-old...  European academies cover these costs because they see it as an investment into their player pool where eventually 2-3% of them will bring a return in investment and pay for the other 97-98%. 

However if only a small percentage at this Arizona FCB academy are getting scholarships then it's being run just like any other US pay-for-play youth club and FCB is not investing in those players.


----------



## 46n2 (Jun 26, 2017)

Tell your son he did a amazing job by practicing and getting to were he is in hes budding soccer path......
Now the work has to be done, dont ask for handouts, make the kid work for it. Someone suggest door to door, Id totally do that , have him work for it , if some kid came to my door explaining that he'd be willing to work for some money, Id have him do something and probably pay him triple the amount.

And yes your going to get a bunch a negativity on here , lately there's been a bunch of idiots that are ruining this forum.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2017)

Eusebio said:


> Wow...
> 
> That's unfortunate. So basically this isn't a real academy (in the European sense) then. The major European academies cover the living expenses, schooling, and don't charge for the coaching & facilities for their residential youth players.  Imagine if La Masia charged Messi $50k to attend when he was 13 years-old...  European academies cover these costs because they see it as an investment into their player pool where eventually 2-3% of them will bring a return in investment and pay for the other 97-98%.
> 
> However if only a small percentage at this Arizona FCB academy are getting scholarships then it's being run just like any other US pay-for-play youth club and FCB is not investing in those players.


European academies get money back when their students are signed to pro contracts.  USSF won't allow that in US.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2017)

46n2 said:


> Tell your son he did a amazing job by practicing and getting to were he is in hes budding soccer path......
> Now the work has to be done, dont ask for handouts, make the kid work for it. Someone suggest door to door, Id totally do that , have him work for it , if some kid came to my door explaining that he'd be willing to work for some money, Id have him do something and probably pay him triple the amount.
> 
> And yes your going to get a bunch a negativity on here , lately there's been a bunch of idiots that are ruining this forum.


A lot  of slimeballs have been crawling out from under their rocks lately.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 26, 2017)

espola said:


> A lot  of slimeballs have been crawling out from under their rocks lately.


I am not sure how you could ask a kid to cover a $60k tuition fee anyways.

That's as much as a year at a top college. Highway robbery, in my opinion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I am not sure how you could ask a kid to cover a $60k tuition fee anyways.
> 
> That's as much as a year at a top college. Highway robbery, in my opinion.


How is my rec suggestion sounding  now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

46n2 said:


> Tell your son he did a amazing job by practicing and getting to were he is in hes budding soccer path......
> Now the work has to be done, dont ask for handouts, make the kid work for it. Someone suggest door to door, Id totally do that , have him work for it , if some kid came to my door explaining that he'd be willing to work for some money, Id have him do something and probably pay him triple the amount.
> 
> And yes your going to get a bunch a negativity on here , lately there's been a bunch of idiots that are ruining this forum.


Don' be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

espola said:


> A lot  of slimeballs have been crawling out from under their rocks lately.


Well then you better get back under yours, gramps.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is my rec suggestion sounding  now?


Like something an asshole would say, just like  it did before.


----------



## soloyosh (Jun 26, 2017)

espola said:


> European academies get money back when their students are signed to pro contracts.  USSF won't allow that in US.


Agree with you here.  However, I have to wonder if Barca has figured out a way around this.  We will see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

espola said:


> Like something an asshole would say, just like  it did before.


Maybe you can help?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 26, 2017)

In all seriousness if the cost is truly in the mid 5-figures then here are some other possible ways to "invest" that money in a kids soccer career. 
1. Spend a month in Brazil, a month in Germany and a month in the U.K. (Or Holland). Gain soccer and life experiences.   
2. Hire Landon Donovan work for you.  I'm sure he can carve out a few hours a week for a $60k paycheck. 
3.  Open an online soccer store.  I'm sure $60k could get you started. 
4.  Open your own week Long soccer camps.  Charge kids a few hundred bucks.  Bring in a few big names for $5-$10k per day to draw I. Lots of kids.


----------



## GKDad65 (Jun 26, 2017)

Michele Valencia said:


> My son recently got accepted to the Barcelona Academy yet even after being given a 50% scholarship tuition is extremely high we are looking for donors or sponsors among other options we are exploring in order to be able to cover tuition cost does anyone know how I may go about looking for sponsors or donors the academy will send out letter for tax purposes for any donors that donate to the foundation in my son's name and the academy's



"Barcelona Academy"????
Are you talking about the Grande Sports operation in AZ.

If you can afford it, Great!, have fun.
But, if it's going to bust your budget I would think twice.
Look at what your going to get for your money.
Spend some time there, look at pervious student success rates.

We looked at it years ago and for us it looked like a boarding school that played a lot of soccer.

Good Luck


----------

